# Bella (FF) is getting close!!!!



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Bella is on day 131. So real soon and I am getting excited. I soooooo want girls from her so please think pink. She is so perfect, to me anyway, I love everything about this little girl.

These pictures were taken Dec. 29. I will take a newer pic tomorrow.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a beautiful doe... cant wait to see baby pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Doe...babies on the way.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

How pretty! Can't wait to see what she drops! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yay!! :stars: Baby's on the way!!!!!  

Make sure to post pics!!! :leap: :clap: 

What breed is she? To me she looks like an Alpine. We raise Alpines, and I love them!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys.... I think she is pretty wonderful too. I love her soooo much. Yes, she is a reg. Alpine. She is bred to my wonderful Redwood Hills buck.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's beautiful! I hope theres a little girl in there waiting for you!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Bella (FF) is getting close!!!! Day 141*

Well, Bella is on day 141 today. I never got any pictures because we had a snowstorm and then the temperatures drop out of sight so the goats have been hanging out in the barn. I have been keeping her separated at night in the kidding stall and she doesn't seem to mind it. I think she likes having the hay feeder all to herself.

I haven't seen any noticeable changes in her since my last post. Her udder is the same size. It looked like it was growing for a while and now it seems to have stopped. I check her ligs everyday and nothing changing there. She is not very big so I am thinking there is just one baby in there. I sure hope it is a girl........

When should I really see any changes in her body, she is so close now.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

My Nubian doe was a FF last year and she bagged up about 48 hrs before delivering, but the udder got tight and shiny (stretched so tight there was no hair left on it) the night before she delivered. That next morning she lost her plug and delivered that afternoon. Her mother had the same pattern and timing of bagging up. Not sure if all FF's do this or if Lamanchas can even be compared to Nubians. Anxiously waiting for your news! I love reading everybody's kidding posts. We're still 4 weeks out.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With my experience with each of my FF...Once it seems as though theres been no change to the udder, I find that the day you do notice significant change is usually the day before they've delivered.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

That is interesting liz. thank you. And thank you amy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks guys..


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Day 147....... not really any changes. My husband is going to be away for a couple days so I hope she holds out till he gets back....yikes!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful girl :drool: I love Alpines :greengrin: Hope she does not keep you waiting much longer. :hair: ray: Thinking pinkpinkpinkpinkPINK! :wink: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I just checked in on Bella and though she doesn't seem to be in labor I do notice that her udder is tighter than is was. So it shouldn't be long now. I am here alone for the night so pray that all goes well for Bella. Thanks guys.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

exciting! hope all goes well!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Bella is in early labor so should have kids by morning. She is a pretty mellow girl and seems pretty relaxed about the whole thing...at least for now.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Good Luck and Happy Kidding!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Bella had a big beautiful boy last night. I was hoping for a girl especially from Bella but at least all is well and they are both doing good. I will take some pictures today and send more details.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!!

We want pics! We want pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :clap:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

:clap:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Congrats! Sorry you didn't the doelings you wanted, but theres always next time!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! :leap: Sorry you did not get your doelings though


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I always seeem to get boys when I most want girls lol

CONGRATS on the birth of a big baby bouncing boy :stars:
Can't wait to see him!


----------

